# 2012 R5 thoughts



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

G'day all,

I was after peoples thoughts on the R5 pictured below. I have an 08 R3-SL what changes or differences would I expect? This one is available as a brand new frame, with near new 7900 DA.

I suppose the big question, is it better than my 08 R3-SL?

View attachment 285361


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a 54 R5vwd from 2012 and I absolutely love the bike. Stiffer than you'll ever need and plenty comfortable. Depending how you build it you'll have a really light weight bike. Compared to my Super Six it's a smoother ride. You can't go wrong with that frame! My only gripe is the paint is kinda cheap.. and the cable guides aren't in the best locations. Otherwise it's a fantastic bike.

View attachment 285362


https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/CerveloR5vwd.jpg


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

The R5 is going to be stiffer, more responsive in cornering and steep climbing, and lighter. Plus the ride will feel better even though it's stiffer.

If it's a good deal, jump on it. If it's not, I would wait until the new vwd replacement comes out in 2014.


----------

